# Entropion



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey All -

Noticed our pups eye was watery, first vet didn't find anything wrong with it ... gave our dog some drops. Have been giving drops, but no improvement ... noticed hair on lower part of eye poking poor pups eye. Took him to another vet for a second opinion ... was told Entropion and it had to be surgically corrected ..

He's only 6 months, vet mentioned he MIGHT grow out of it, but not to get our hopes up ...

What is everyone's thought on this? I saw on a post that its genetic ...

I'm going to e-mail the breeder, but wanted to check here first.

Thanks!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Entropion is considered to be genetic, and dogs exhibiting this condition should not be bred. However, it is an easily corrected issue.

You may find this link helpful. http://www.animaleyecare.net/diseases/canine.htm


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm.. Kian has a very goopy eye in the mornings. We took him to the vet and she did a Schirmers tear production test and a a Flouescein eye stain for ulcers and they both came back negative.
should I go for another consult. he is showing signs of the goopyness again. she recommended we use polysporin eye drops for 10 days.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V has a lower eyelids that do not come right up to the eye in the inner corner. Sort of like the lower eyelid is not tight against the eye leaving a gap. I think this is a minor genetic defect as well. 

The down side is that grass, dust and seed etc can get down the gap and cause eye irritation. As they spend a lot of time with their heads down siffing they can be prone to getting a lot of foreign matter in the gap. She also gets a bit of a mucus build up in the gap most mornings which I just pull out with a tissue (which she then tries to snatch as I pull it away!).

When I clean her eyes or if I see the slightest hint of her rubbing them I check to see if there is anything in them. The first time I missed a small piece of grass stuck in there it cost me $200 at the vets.

However it is hardly a noticable defect so I am not worried about it. Hey, I am probably not the perfect human specimen either ;D


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde has the same droopy lower eyelid, especially when he is tired. He also wakes up in th emorning with a lot of "goop" The vet said that it is from all of the weeds, grasses etc that he runs into outside. Like the provious post said.


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for your responses all ... but poor pup's lower eyelid and lashes actually hit his eyeball ... so its CONSTANTLY watering and squinty ... definitely a sign of the disease. I will go to the link ... anyone had the surgery done?


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Just in case anyone searches this in the future.

We did have the Entropion Surgery done. One eye was more severe than the other. One eye was treated with little laser pinpoints to cause scarring to tighten the eyelid. The other eye was also done with the a laser but the vet had to go in and remove some of the skin to tighten the eye lid ... we were very happy with the outcome and he's recovered fully.


----------

